# RCI OGS date older than 2 years for DVC?



## nursie (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone have an ongoing search in for DVC that was older than 2 years?
We want to take another Disney vacation but aren't planning on going for 3 years. Obviously the older the search date the better as far as priority for a match.
We plan to put in 4-5 searches with combined TPUs of 45-55 since we know DVC can go from 25-52 TPUs.
We want to get 3-4 weeks in a row like our last 2 trips since the cost to get there and buy Annual Passes makes 2 BIG trips twice in one year worthwhile.

Just want to pick some of your brains for strategizing. I know the deposits for DVC don't come out until 6-7 months and I know I may have to extend my current OGS if I don't combine it (it's already 53 TPU)&  the expiration date is 6/15 and we aren't looking for anything until 6/16 & 6/17.

1)Have you had an OGS for more that 2 years out? 
2)Did it save your original search date?
3)Do you think this gave you optimal priority to get EXACTLY what you were hoping for location, resort, etc.?
4)Did you combine it to extend expiration date or pay the fee for extension?

I know this may be a small minority of you who have had searches this long, or maybe not, but I'd love your input.
Thanks a million.
Lisa


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think you need to share what kind of units you want and what resort you are hoping for. You seem to want something very specific.  I think your odds of getting multiple weeks in a smaller unit at almost any resort is very good, if you want larger units, then it gets tough.  There are also certain resorts and unit sizes that rarely, if ever get deposited.  

I have four ongoing searches older than two years going.  I often get great matches, but everyone's definition of great is different.  The larger sizes are more difficult to get, even with a search over 2 years old.  

My RCI deposits are not tied to TPU's since I use WM points, so I can't speak of TPU requirements.  There are lots of posts from tuggers who get very good trade matches and lots of posts from tuggers who seem to get skipped when DVC units are deposited.  You should be successful in getting what you want as long as the resort and unit size is something DVC deposits.  The tuggers who post to explain how their ongoing trade requests were skipped, make me caution any ongoing trade request.

I must admit, even though I throw back most DVC matches, it's kind of a thrill to open my RCI account and see an ongoing match to a DVC resort.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 28, 2013)

How did you setup your OGS for greater than two years? I use WM as well and I've been unsuccessful at modifing an OGS to go past the two year mark. I even called in and the rep told me they can't make it go past two years. Did I just get an uninformed rep?


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 28, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> There are also certain resorts and unit sizes that rarely, if ever get deposited.
> 
> Which ones rarely get deposited?
> Thanks
> JP


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 29, 2013)

3 bedrooms across the board and only at two or three resorts, period.  Grand Californian all unit sizes.  Different views at the various Disney World resorts.  The Disney Hawaii has not been deposited, yet.  The list goes on but those are some of the restrictions.

The biggest problem is time.  If your ongoing search is not matched 6-7 months ahead of check-in then your odds of getting your trade are very slim.  This is how you can best judge if your trade request is going to be matched.  If you are 6 months out and a week or two passes without an exchange, then I would go with a back-up plan, quick.




JPrisco said:


> jdunn1 said:
> 
> 
> > There are also certain resorts and unit sizes that rarely, if ever get deposited.
> ...


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 1, 2013)

slum808 said:


> How did you setup your OGS for greater than two years? I use WM as well and I've been unsuccessful at modifing an OGS to go past the two year mark. I even called in and the rep told me they can't make it go past two years. Did I just get an uninformed rep?



How to do a search for longer than 2 years? Start with a deposit that you just deposited a year in advance so it has a 3 year travel window, start your search for 2 years from now, after a year, change your date to 6/16.  Next year, do the same so you have one that stretches until 6/17. You'll be ahead of the majority. I have a 2 year old search now and it was catching all sorts of things. I'll be sad to see it go.


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 2, 2013)

I had 3 OGS set up over a year ago for our June 2013 trip and got only one match but was able to secure 2 other reservations on the points side do I changed the dates on my OGS to June 2014. My original search start date did not change. I also am doing the 2 big Disney trips with 1 annual pass to save money.


----------

